

FBI's most wanted - akarambir
http://www.bing.com/browse?g=fbis_most_wanted&form=SGEWEB#toc=0

======
tshtf
Apparently Bing is not interested in non-American users...

 _Bing Visual Search is not available in this locale._

 _If you wish to access Bing Visual Search, change your locale to United
States_

~~~
akarambir
click on that link -"United States" and you'll be able to see the list.

------
tgrass
Um...odd timing that you posted this when you did...

